# Corporal Van Perry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Corporal*

*Van Perry*

Carthage Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Thursday, September 5, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 49
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* 7

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Corporal Van Perry suffered a heart attack shortly after arresting a shoplifting suspect on August 28th, 2013.

He had transported the suspect to the police station and began to interview him when he suddenly collapsed. The suspect then alerted other personnel. Corporal Perry was transported to a local hospital before being flown to the University of Mississippi Medical Center. He remained there until passing away on September 5th, 2013.

Corporal Perry had served with the Carthage Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and two sons.

Corporal Perry's father, Chief Deputy Willie Perry, of the Leake County Sheriff's Office, was killed in the line of duty on July 29th, 2001, when he was struck by a vehicle while conducting a roadside checkpoint.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Kenny Moore
Carthage Police Department
302 W Main Street
Carthage, MS 39051

Phone: (601) 267-8322

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21826-corporal-van-perry#ixzz2eG1xeJ81


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Perry


----------

